# Free or cheap fast food



## SonOfAdam (Jul 20, 2019)

This may be common knowledge, & I apologize if so. But, I download all the apps on WiFi o see the deals, so...

1. If you sign up on steak n shakes website, for promotions, you get a free double cheeseburger & fries. Done this multiple times.

2. Jersey Mikes gives a free 1/2 sub on your birthday. I’ve done a fake date, & gotten one, but have heard where they carded;ymmv. Gotta set up a profile on their site for this.

3. Burger King app- it has some awesome deals like whopper jr for a $1, stuff like that, $3 2bacon cheese meal, if you have some scratch.

4. If you have some money & are in the SW, Furr’s Buffet does a $3 off coupon for signing up for email list. Put some ziplocs in your pockets. It’s 11.99 on weekends, before discount.

5. If you’re traveling with someone else, CiCi’s pizza does a buy 1, get one free, when you join their list.

6. Little Caesars throw all their shit out at the end of the night. Employees take most home, but, if you do some dumpster chillin, at closing, you can score, or they “take pity”.

7. Me, personally? Asian buffets are my friend. I buy a box of quart zipper bags at the Dollar Tree, then stuff my belly, and stuff my pockets with things I know are so full of preservatives that they’re good for a day or so without refrigeration.



Apologies if this is old news, or verboten, thought I’d share what I figured out. Have a beautiful weekend!!!


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jul 21, 2019)

*I hit the bars bar hopping on my birthday and get a free drink when I tell the bartender and show my I.D. so I party for free by going to one bar then to the next one, then another bar and so on.

Little Caesars? Oh yeah, nice to check out their dumpster after closing like Ian's and Pizza Shuttle on Milwaukee's East side!*


----------



## train in vain (Jul 22, 2019)

Little caesars dumpster usually is a bust but when its good its great. Like how many pepperoni pizzas do you want?


----------



## Omightydarkone (Jul 23, 2019)

Buy a pellet gun that also shoots bbs. 3 bbs in the chamber for birds to break the wing so they can't fly off and one pellet for the squirrels and rabbits. Buy a fishing pole and gear. Do it right and you'll have free food. Also if you clean the bird right you get your ammo back. Bbs are recyclable ammo. The pellets usually are not. I use balistic tip pellets out of my .22 air rifle and it drops 6-7 lbs rabbits like its nothing.


----------



## lazerskull (Jul 24, 2019)

I have literally gone to the doughnut thing in Safeway and grabbed a jelly doughnut and when I was waiting in line to buy something and I was too hungry to wait, I just ate the doughnut. Then when I came to pay (I think I was buying like a bottle of juice or something) I realized that if I didn't even mention the doughnut the cashier wouldn't even care. So I guess this method requires you buy something, but if you like do it non chalant and find a big line to wait in I think nobody even cares. (btw this is a SF Safeway where it's busy and chaotic) another thing is at Safeway and most Wal Marts they all do self check out. Let's say you are buying an avocado. You have to punch in the number of avocados yourself. Well if you just buy one but then put down like 4 in the bagging zone, it doesn't even know the difference. So that's another way to skim off the top. At first I felt guilty about it, until I read an article that says they don't even care because they are saving so much on the money they save from not having to pay extra cashiers. The Banana Trick and Other Acts of Self-Checkout Thievery - https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/03/stealing-from-self-checkout/550940/ Oh yeah... with the self check out thing... it does know the weight of items, so the only times you can add extra stuff is when it only asks quantity, or when you are scanning something heavy like say a can of chili, you can theoretically add something light on top (like say a box of tea - or something like maybe a single razor blade) and it usually doesn't notice.


----------



## Omightydarkone (Jul 24, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> I believe the title specifies 'fast food' - however, I admire your tenacity @Omightydarkone


It could be fast depending on him. I usualy pluck the dove in under 2 minutes wash it off and toss it in the pan. Squirrels are easy. Make an incision on the back and pull the hide away from the incision. The rabbits take a bit longer considering they only usually come out twice a day once in the am once in the pm. Although if he stays In a hot area I'd advise him not to eat the rabbits seeing as they carry parasites during the hotter months. Raccoons are also delicious. Don't bag one during the day. They are nocturnal, if it's out during the day time the more then likely have rabies. Not in all case though. A starving animal won't sleep. They love cat food just so ya now, wet or dry. To me hunting is about the same as getting in the car and going to get the fast food. Been doing it for 20 years. But McDonald's is cheap as you can get. But you'll pay for it the older you get.


----------



## lazerskull (Jul 24, 2019)

What about Geese? Out in California they're now as common as rats. And they're so comfortable now they just waddle around fattening themselves up. I always thought if you had a crossbow it would be a snap to take one down without a sound.


----------



## Omightydarkone (Jul 25, 2019)

lazerskull said:


> What about Geese? Out in California they're now as common as rats. And they're so comfortable now they just waddle around fattening themselves up. I always thought if you had a crossbow it would be a snap to take one down without a sound.


Nirmally when i see geese they are flying or around a pond in the city. You don't see geese to often in the country like that we do have will ducks like loons and mallards but ive eaten goose a few time just from people who raise them and its bot to bad. It doesnt taste like chicken though, but if you get a head shot I'm sure it would go down just like anything else. You need a hunting liscenes to hunt just about anything though. Except for tresspassing animals. If you have property grow crops. My old landlord actually hired me to cleanse his property because of his corn field and you wouldnt believe the amount of rabbit and deer we bagged in there. And since they were destroting his crops i coukd legally hunt them with no licenses. I have my liscenes but i woukdnt have needed it nor the tags that are required to hunt them. 1 tag per animal. But im not gonna tell our ancetors didnt need a liscenes to live. The cross bow is a good choice for silent kills but what happens if you miss? Plus you have to make sure you hit it in a vitsl spot. So look up the animal and see where the inside are located at specifically. Like deer you shoot right behinf the shoulder, but if yoy were hunting a beer you couldnt shoot it right behind the should since its heaet is further back than the deers. The bullet would pass clean through without hitting a vital spot and then you are probably not gonna want to be where you are. I'd stick to smaller game if you don't have access to a refrigerator though. Hunt something that makes a single meal that way you dont spoil or waste the animal. Most of the organs are edible as well and once its all boiled down it taste like the rest of that animal. Heart liver kidneys bone marrow stomach brain tongue etc


----------



## Fuzzypeach (Aug 11, 2019)

Costco's $1.50 Dog with 20oz drink. (Assuming you have access)


----------



## SonOfAdam (Aug 12, 2019)

Fuzzypeach said:


> Costco's $1.50 Dog with 20oz drink. (Assuming you have access)




Excellent tip. And even better, you don’t have to have a costco or sams club membership to eat @ the snack bar, just go on in.


----------

